# Do you have a choice with WorldMark to get II as an Exchange Co.?



## Vacationfuntips (May 8, 2014)

I already own several Wyndham deeded timeshare properties and I have RCI as my Exchange Co.

If I purchase WorldMark, can I get II - Interval International as my Exchange Co. ? 

Thank you.

Cynthia T.


----------



## uscav8r (May 8, 2014)

Yes, you just need to pay for your annual membership to II. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 8, 2014)

Great news, thanks.

Also, where can I learn more about WorldMark info? 


Cynthia T.


----------



## cotraveller (May 8, 2014)

Vacationfuntips said:


> Great news, thanks.
> 
> Also, where can I learn more about WorldMark info?
> 
> ...



Self promotion here - check the web site in my signature, especially the Owner Education pages.  Also wmowners.com.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 8, 2014)

Thank you, Fred!

I appreciate your help, I have some reading to do.

I already own with Wyndham and have RCI. 

However, I like the idea of having  II for my exchange company too.  

Cynthia T.


----------



## sue1947 (May 8, 2014)

Vacationfuntips said:


> Great news, thanks.
> 
> Also, where can I learn more about WorldMark info?
> 
> ...



The best site for Worldmark info is www.wmowners.com/forum; a forum started by worldmark owners and run by volunteers.  There's lots of good information and lots of discussions on various issues.  

Sue


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 8, 2014)

sue1947 said:


> The best site for Worldmark info is www.wmowners.com/forum; a forum started by worldmark owners and run by volunteers.  There's lots of good information and lots of discussions on various issues.
> 
> Sue



Thank you, Sue!  I will use your advice.  Thanks for the tip!

Cynthia T.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 9, 2014)

I have some questions?  I would like to learn more about II.

Do you use II the same way as you do with RCI?  Can you search first before you make a deposit?  

Must you concern yourself with trading power to do an exchange?  Do you exchange with credits/points or must you first make a reservation to trade and do an exchange?

Are all stays by the week?

What do you like/dislike about II?  

Cynthia T.


----------



## slum808 (May 10, 2014)

Most exchanges in II are weeks. They do have short stays but only in low demand or over supplied areas.

I love II for the high quality properties like Marriott and Starwood/Westin. 

With Worldmark you can chose which exchange company to enroll in.  I use both II and RCI. 

With II you can request first using a 3 bedroom float unit. It has great trade power. You need to pay the exchange fee up front but credits will not be taken from your account until your request is filled.  You will be charged credits depending on the size of unit you're matched to. 

Studio 8000
1Bd 9000
2Bd 10000
3Bd 12000

You could also chose to do a deposit first. You select what season blue/white/red and what size unit. Some will do this to try and save credits when trading into over supplied areas. E.g. deposit a 2 bedroom blue for 6000 credits and trade into a 2 bedroom in Orlando, normally 10,000 credits.

My favorite part is exchanges booked less than 60 days from check in only cost 4000 credits. If you can travel on short notice, it can be very cheap.

They have great stickies on trading at wmowners.com


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 10, 2014)

slum808 said:


> Most exchanges in II are weeks. They do have short stays but only in low demand or over supplied areas.
> 
> I love II for the high quality properties like Marriott and Starwood/Westin.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your post! 

I really do like the properties offered by II in their directory even though I am not a member.   I enjoy exchanging into beach & tropical type of getaways that in my opinion, Wyndham does not have enough of.
However, I do have RCI and would have liked some additional choices.   

I like RCI Last Call & Extra Vacations (using NO Wyndham points deposits, but using only cash). I have compared the costs if I purchased WorldMark and used credits to exchange into II.  

I really do like the II properties, I am unsure at this time if it is worth my while to do it? 

With RCI, you just don't get many  Marriott properties to select from.  I think you can get around 5 of them?   You can get some Sheraton - but no Atlantis Harborside. You do get Hilton, Disney, etc...

I am just going to stay with Wyndham and forget about WorldMark for now, since I enjoy the resorts on the East Coast and Wyndham has them.

I may consider other timeshare type of properties to buy into later that exchange into II...???      

All in all, I am happy with Wyndham and have learned enough about using Wyndham to book some very nice vacations for my family.  I have NO use for Wyndham Club Pass that would give me access to WorldMark inventory properties either.  

I am finding many Club Pass properties are duplicates of Wyndham's with some additional inventory on the WorldlMark side for West Coast properties. 

I am fine with RCI properties and the prices that I get, so why should I change things?

Learning about other timeshare systems for me right now, is too time consuming.  I just need to keep things simple and enjoy what I have.

Thanks everyone!!!  

Cynthia T.


----------



## cotraveller (May 10, 2014)

Vacationfuntips said:


> Learning about other timeshare systems for me right now, is too time consuming.  I just need to keep things simple and enjoy what I have.
> 
> Cynthia T.



That's probably your best choice.   If it ain't broke don't fix it!  It's the same way I feel about WorldMark.  I know WorldMark and how to use it to meet our needs. I'm not looking to add any additional timeshares.


----------

